# Photoshop Alternative: Paint.net/GIMP(shop), or...



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

Photoshop CS is an overkill for me, so I'm looking for suggestions which one you're using or to share your experience. After a brief research, it seems paint.net and GIMPShop are the top contenders... any other free stuff out there that you like or I've missed?


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I use paint.net for basic stuff - its great!


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

hockeynut said:


> I use paint.net for basic stuff - its great!


Do you have PS experience? How do you find the layerings and the "slightly advanced" features? I'm more interested in making the color pop and adjust using curve than adding effects or funny filters...


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Griffoun said:


> Do you have PS experience? How do you find the layerings and the "slightly advanced" features? I'm more interested in making the color pop and adjust using curve than adding effects or funny filters...


I am just learning PS. I use paint.net for basic editing stuff, nothing major.


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm using GIMP now... extremely slow... I may want to give paint.net a try


----------

